# Computer beeps, does not start up



## tkelly5 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have posted in this forum, because I really don't have any idea where the problem is in my computer. I have done nothing different to my computer, but last Friday when I turned it on, it would not load up. The power started up and it just gives out long beeps about every 3 seconds. It worked fine again on Sunday when I turned it on, but now it does not work again. I don't have a clue why it is doing this. It is a HP t360a running Windows XP Professional. It is a 512MB ram with a 333MHz processor.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Could be a memory error usually a computer will beep a code like that when the system cannot find usable memory.

Try reseating the ram sometimes the contacts get a bit of dust in them causing this and to simply pull out the ram and put it back in can solve the problem


----------



## tkelly5 (Oct 3, 2006)

But can this happen if I have not moved or done anything different to the computer? There does not seem to be any trigger for this problem. I have not done anything different recently, or moved it at all.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

HP beep errors

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ocname=bph07107&product=373853&dlc=en&lang=en


----------



## tkelly5 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, OMG. Unfortunately, I have already tried this though. My beep is just a long beep every couple of seconds. This is not listed in their list. That is why I need help from elsewhere.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> But can this happen if I have not moved or done anything different to the computer? There does not seem to be any trigger for this problem. I have not done anything different recently, or moved it at all.


Yes time can do funny things to electrical components especially when they are removable, contacts get dirty, just try reseating the ram maybe it will fire right up if not try the ram in another slot.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

tkelly5 said:


> Thanks, OMG. Unfortunately, I have already tried this though. My beep is just a long beep every couple of seconds. This is not listed in their list. That is why I need help from elsewhere.


This indicates MB problem 1-1-1 your saying / old pc probably clogged fan or non working fan on the processor.


----------



## gconn77 (Oct 4, 2006)

Might sound stupid, but it could a hard drive failure. I remember something similar happening to me a few years ago... and I believe my hard drive went bad... I would just go thru and make sure that everything is connected properly... you would be amazed at how easy things come loose.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Also take out and reseat your video card (if its dedicated). Also check that all your power connectors are properly connected. If that doesn't solve it, see if you can borrow another PSU, and try that.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

HD failure does not create bios beeps, failed mb controlers could/ IMHO the processor fan is not working or is very clogged.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can match the beep code up here
www.bioscentral.com


----------

